# Enttec ODE Compatability



## techman47 (Aug 14, 2013)

Does anyone know if the Enttec ODE DMX interface is compatible with Hog 4 PC via Artnet? Also, is it compatible with any DMX control software that recognizes Artnet? Thanks.


----------



## doctrjohn (Aug 14, 2013)

I haven't used it with Hog PC, but I have used it with Jands Vista, Chamsys, Martin's M-PC, ION and Congo Jr. You just need to use Enttec's software utility to tell it if it is an input or output device and which universe it should be listening to.

Best,
John


----------



## techieman33 (Aug 14, 2013)

Enttec has a list of software on their site that it is known to work with, it may work with other stuff too. It won't work with Hog PC, that requires you to use one of their special "widgets."


----------



## techman47 (Aug 14, 2013)

Okay, I guess I'll just have to use M-PC or the like. Thanks to all.


----------

